# URGENT: white pigeon needs a home



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, I am not sure if this is the right place to post this -- forgive me if not.

I receive Alerts for birds in MA needing rescue in Massachusetts. Today, there is an absolutely gorgeous pure white pidgie listed who was rescued in a backyard and needs a permanent home, since the rescuer cannot keep a bird.

We are full up at our house and unfortunately cannot take him/her in ourselves, but I thought someone here might be able to help. Here is the link http://bird.rescueme.org/Massachusetts

The pidgie is the first post on the page, listed as "White Dove."

Please contact the rescuer directly if you can help -- would you post here too please?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Tell them to post a picture on this sight (with the location in the title)..in the adoptions thread, some close or in mass may see it. Is the bird in immediate danger? you say he has a rescuer already..just needs to find a home right? is there a band on the bird's leg? if not then they should put him up for adoption.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> Tell them to post a picture on this sight (with the location in the title)..in the adoptions thread, some close or in mass may see it. Is the bird in immediate danger? you say he has a rescuer already..just needs to find a home right? is there a band on the bird's leg? if not then they should put him up for adoption.



The bird does not appear to have any bands on the legs.

I have moved this thread to the adoption forum.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

I did email the rescuer and direct them to come here and post. 

The person has three dogs and can't provide a home. She and her husband rescued the bird in their backyard. It would seem to be a pet or show bird because he/or she came directly to them, but does not have a band (based on the photo). 

Thank you so much!


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you so much, Treesa!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

we have a member msfreebirds..I think she is in MASS.. I will pm her the link. oops no she is in maine..


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

what a shame i wasn't closer ..........I'd take him


----------



## bida_lover (Dec 18, 2002)

what a beauty!


----------

